

Google to offer its own AR Apps and Libraries for Android Honeycomb 3.0? - driftsumi-e
http://pocketnow.com/android/android-30-gingerbread-bringing-google-built-augmented-reality

======
rouli
Just out of curiosity, did you find that link by reading Games Alfresco or
Augmented Times? It's a two weeks old news story, and I just mentioned it
yesterday in one of my posts (and it always great to connect with my readers).

~~~
driftsumi-e
Yes, Augmented Times linked it. Did a cursory HN search and it seemed to be
new. Apologies if it was a double post.

~~~
rouli
not at all. again, I'm the one behind augmented times, so I'm happy to find my
at least one of my readers on HN. cheers!

